# Non DBS Video Pixelation - satellite reception problem



## pc95 (Mar 30, 2007)

Hello, I have a general question about a video problem we were having.
The video comes across a multicast encoded DVB stream. On slow moving, or little changing video the picture is fine. However on dynamic or drastically changing, high movement pictures, there appears to be pixelation and blocking of detail of movement and change. We go down to L-band frequecny but its not a signal strength issue. The signal strength appears fine. Could this be an decoding or encoding issue? Is there a fix or repair for this phenomenon?

thx for your responses.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I had a Dish receiver arrive at my place with that problem. In that case, it meant that there was something wrong with it that prevented it from decoding anything but the reference frames of the MPEG stream. It went straight back to Dish.

In your case, it's hard to say without just a little more specifics. Do other receivers handle this stream okay? Does your receiver handle other signals okay? Can you go ahead and tell us what equipment and channels we're talking about?


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

What services/providers are you seeing this on?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Generally, this is motion artifacting caused by signal compression.


----------

